# Instragram



## tase (Sep 28, 2014)

I only have 4 shirts. Can I market my clothing line on instagram with only 4 shirts?


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

Sure, why not? You can market your clothing line wherever and whenever you want. Instagram won't stop you just because you only have 4 shirts. But you can only sell what you have. So with only 4 shirts, how much do you hope to accomplish? Are you selling to stores or consumers?


----------



## tase (Sep 28, 2014)

To everyone


----------



## Bugmeister (Dec 6, 2015)

You have four designs, or four physical shirts in inventory to sell? If four designs, and you're able to fill your sales demands then I'd say go ahead and start marketing on Instagram.

If you only have four shirts ready to ship, I think you need to ensure you've thought through your follow on plan. You're going to spend time and effort creating your listing then getting the word spread out...if you have demand for more than those first four shirts, how long will it take you to get replacement inventory to ship? If it's going to be a while, why get your momentum up only to have it hit a wall then need to start over again. If people want to buy and are faced with "sorry, out of stock" repeatedly, they'll give up and look elsewhere.


----------



## jannatul31 (Feb 20, 2014)

Yes ofcourse you can do that. Along with Instagram I would suggest you to show them on Pinternest as well. Pinterest is becoming popular now a days for product presentation.


----------



## DublinDan (Apr 24, 2015)

jannatul31 said:


> Yes ofcourse you can do that. Along with Instagram I would suggest you to show them on Pinternest as well. Pinterest is becoming popular now a days for product presentation.


Which do you think is better, Instagram or Facebook and why ? I have tried facebook and ran ads through Shopify but let's say, it hasn't been a raging success.


----------



## JosephRegan90 (Dec 26, 2015)

pinterest is best for product presentation


----------



## jannatul31 (Feb 20, 2014)

DublinDan said:


> Which do you think is better, Instagram or Facebook and why ? I have tried facebook and ran ads through Shopify but let's say, it hasn't been a raging success.


If you are thinking of showing your images in Facebook, then I would suggest to create a Facebook Page first and try to get followers there! Yes its true that Facebook ads may not be fruitful all the time!

In this case I would suggest you to use Instagram now, as you have already seen the result of Facebook. Use the tag properly before posting your images in Instagram!


----------



## jasonwolf4u (Feb 24, 2016)

I think there is nothing wrong int that!


----------



## sindhu g n (Feb 9, 2016)

yes you can.


----------



## gnizitigid (Jan 23, 2007)

You can also use twitter and linkedin


----------



## mmonk (Oct 23, 2011)

Heck yeah use Instagram! I would suggest using as many social media platforms as you can manage.


----------



## David09 (Oct 2, 2015)

yeah why not marketing of your product is all about art and art dsnt need quantity art just need quality


----------



## denisignr (Apr 15, 2016)

Yes use Instagram, I'd recommend that you create different combinations since you don't have many designs, showing different views using layout showing front, back, posting the T-shirt on mockups also using other colors and text maybe, you could try to find a free mockup you like (there 's some free on dealjumbo) and post same design but with very different presentation, indeed also post to Pinterest , I try to add text with the URL in case it doesn't link to the store and they can buy directly, so I add my URL. Showcasing them together on a layout, maybe even make a small video with a free app like wevideo so you can reach a bigger audience, using the image zooming in on details maybe... Pinterest is key, but yes use Instagram, all in all I'd try to create as many models showing my design on main networks. Best of luck! :thumbup:

Sent from my tablet using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## denisignr (Apr 15, 2016)

I stopped using Facebook page or wall for promotion, to focus on all the others social networks, it just wasn't bringing me any results and taking longer than expected since we often stay longer than planned on fb. I agree pinterest is key nowadays, best 

Sent from my tablet_PC using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## TeeShirtPrinting (Aug 17, 2015)

My suggestion is to utilize any social media for your business! 
It is the best way to reach people, and it wont cost you a thing. There is no limitation, so dont worry how many shirts you have posted!


----------



## Plesau (Jun 25, 2014)

TeeShirtPrinting said:


> My suggestion is to utilize any social media for your business!
> It is the best way to reach people, and it wont cost you a thing. There is no limitation, so dont worry how many shirts you have posted!


Well said. But I wouldnt say _"it wont cost you a thing"_ because it is not entirely true


----------



## FATTTEES (Mar 1, 2016)

Your shirts on friends and family photographed well in different settings will allow it to appear as you have more designs or at least break up the monotony of template after template. It allows the customer to see how your shirt fits on different Body Frames. I am speaking to myself right now because I have not done any live shoots yet and I know this can be done with something as simple as a High Resolution Cell Phone Camera and a little bit of editing. Heck look at the plus side 4 shirts allows you to focus on 4 things done well instead of the bulk of preparing 24-30 designs as most of us have. Good Luck and we are looking forward to watching you Succeed!!!


----------



## WinnerTM10 (Apr 13, 2016)

I personally stopped posting on Facebook when I found out that my regular postings were not visible to other members unless I'd pay the "promote this page" fee, then I heard that the "likes" generated were only avatars and not real users.


----------



## WinnerTM10 (Apr 13, 2016)

Who did you get to build your site FATTEES.COM?, looks very cool


----------



## FATTTEES (Mar 1, 2016)

I have a friend that is a Graphic Artist and we sat down and started playing with Shopify. I think we had 3 hrs. in the design stage. I spent several afternoons working on the Backside on SEO but I truly recommend Shopify. The Next Project coming we are going to add Live Models with all of our shirts because I feel like our Customers need to see how it fits on an actual Big & Tall Male.


----------



## Lur Designs (Jun 6, 2016)

Paul, your shop looks dope! Look forward to seeing those pics when they happen. As wife to a man who stands at 6'9" slouching, I can certainly appreciate the niche you've chosen. 

I feel like Instagram is one of the strongest social media sellers for T shirts right now. I've come across brands that only have 1 design but because its SO easy for them to reach eyes in comparison to say Facebook, that one design BLOWS UP.


----------



## Threds Inc (Jun 29, 2016)

I would utilize all of the social media platforms you can. Make sure to specifically cater to each platform's audience. Lets face it, facebook is full of mostly moms and grandparents. While young people still use it, they don't tend to visit many company pages, or engage as much. Present your products as good gifts or as something for everyone. Twitter and instagram are full of younger people. Twitter is still about the plug. Summarize it well and create compelling image for someone to click on. Avoid click bait titles though, "4 designs you have never seen, #3 will shock you," they diminish your brand. Instagram is all about the visual. A good description to go with it is a plus, but a high contrast artsy photo of someone hiking while wearing the shirt, or being active with the shirt is a good way to go. You want people to associate your product with a feeling. 

Rule of thumb do not "push" social media posts to other social media. Its lazy and customers know it. You can push your other social media accounts on each other, "Check out my instagram for great photos," its not bad to plug yourself.


----------



## needtshirtsnow (Jun 2, 2016)

It feels that it is very hard to get genuine followers on instagram. Pinterest I believe I need a class.


----------



## Godma (Feb 23, 2016)

I've had most success on pinterest. Given up almost entirely on facebook. I keep up with instagram on a regular basis, and it's a ton more work than pinterest, and I've not seen any activity from instagram in terms of sales but it's still a key "picture" site and I keep plugging away at it, hoping it will take off at some point.


----------



## aldorabancroft (Nov 18, 2014)

TeeShirtPrinting said:


> My suggestion is to utilize any social media for your business!
> It is the best way to reach people, and it wont cost you a thing. There is no limitation, so dont worry how many shirts you have posted!


Yes, Social Media is the best way to brand marketing, increase visibility and drive traffic to your site. Facebook, Google+, Twitter, Instagram, Pinterest are popular social media platforms for promotion.


----------



## TightTShirts (Sep 9, 2017)

Instagram is actually better than Facebook for the amount of work compared to what you can get out of it, especially with advertising to young adults. A good idea is to make a secondary public account for your business that is not actually about the business itself but a kind of behind the scenes, even if it is just all the really nice pictures that are taken.


----------



## epictalentjc (Jan 11, 2017)

Instagram usage has been increasing a lot in the last few years. Everywhere you look online it seems like Instagram is going to be THE social media platform in 2018.
(eMarketer Projected 927.9 Million Monthly Instagram Users by 2021 – Adweek). Knowing this, you should test advertising on this platform. And I said test because depending on your niche, one social network might work better than the other. Don't forget that marketing is all about testing testing testing! Anyways, here's a good guide on Instagram t-shirt advertising. There's a video tutorial inside which breaks down the process perfectly. Good luck!


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Apr 24, 2017)

Just yesterday I heard on the radio that lots of people on Instagram are buying "fake" followers! You know, the more followers you have the more you will attract. I guess. I'd prefer being honest about it.


----------



## azco79 (Aug 19, 2014)

buying followers? 
for how much? I'll click a button


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Apr 24, 2017)

azco79 said:


> buying followers?
> for how much? I'll click a button


According to


racked.com said:


> Instead, many turn to more advanced services, like Buy Instagram Followers, which operates active Instagram accounts that interact with its paying customers. Its packages range from $90 for 1,000 followers to $1,350 for 15,000 followers, a small price to pay for what bloggers believe it can do for them.Sep 11, 2014


----------



## kevincook (Dec 5, 2017)

Boost on facebook and mark tick only on Instagram feed, it working well with low-cost CPC, Make sure interest should be one, and location should be one


----------



## islk (Mar 28, 2011)

> "Those third-party organizations that took over large swaths of your News Feed years ago — sites that post funny pictures and memes, sell you clothing, or deliver articles about the world — will have the visibility of their posts scaled back under the new arrangement" (NYTIMES)


You'd might as well give up trying to use Facebook. Early in January, Facebook said that they will scale back allowing businesses to advertise on Facebook, and focus more on "*friends and family*". 

For us, Facebook's new move does not matter much because our customers are between 17-35, and they are mostly on Instagram, especially the High-Schoolers and College kids. The thought by young people is that Facebook is only for old people now.

Tomas


----------



## click here (Jan 29, 2018)

yup, facebook is done
could not be happier

never joined, never will
nothing like begging to be added to facial recognition software, 
and have very keystroke/image/interaction added to 'the' database

nobody reads the fine print


----------

